# تحــــضـــير الإســــتــــرات



## محمدجاسم العامري (22 أغسطس 2009)

_تحــــضـــير الإســــتــــرات :_
_1) الاسترات العضوية :_
_أ) عن طريق تفاعل حمض عضوي مع غول ليعطي استر و ماء في وجود حمض الكبريت كما في القاعدة التالية :_
_




_
_ملاحظة(1) : يتم نزع مجموعة الهيدروكسيل من الحمض العضوي وليس من الغول لأن أيون الهيدروكسيل في الأغوال عبارة عن قاعدة أقوى من ايون هيدروكسيل الأحماض العضوية._
_ملاحظة(2): لزيادة كمية الاستر الناتجة بطريقة غير مكلفة نضيف كمية مناسبة من حمض الكبريت المركز لنزع الماء حتى لا يرجع التفاعل العكسي وبالتالي ينزاح التفاعل نحو اليمين في اتجاه تكون الاسترات_
_مثال :_
_



_
_ب) عن طريق تفاعل كلوريد الحموض العضوية الكربوكسيلية مع الأغوال لتنتج الإستر المطابق في وجود البيريدين الذي يتفاعل مع كلوريد الهيدروجين المتكون في نهاية التفاعل كما يلي :_
_



_
_ج) عن طريق تفاعل بلاماء حمض الخل مع الأغوال حيث تستخدم هذه الطريقة لتحضير استرات حمض الخل فقط كما يلي :_
_



_
_د) عن طريق تفاعل الحمض الكربوكسيلي مع الديازوميثان(Diazomethane) للحصول على أستر ميثيلي كما يلي :_
_



_
_2) الاسترات غير العضوية: _
_عن طريق تفاعل حمض غير عضوي مع غول ليعطي استر غير عضوي وماء كما في القاعدة التالية :_
_



_
_الخواص الفيزيائية للإسترات :_
_1) للإسترات صفة قطبية بسبب وجود رابطة قطبية بين الكربون والأكسجين في مجموعة الكربونيل._
_2) الاسترات أقل قطبية من الحمض العضوي بسبب تعدد الروابط القطبية في الحمض العضوي._
_3) درجة غليان الاستر أقل من درجة غليان الأحماض العضوية بسبب تعدد الروابط القطبية ووجود الروابط الهيدروجينية في الحمض العضوي بينما الاسترات لا تحتوي على روابط هيدروجينية بين جزيئاتها لعدم وجود هيدروجين حمضي (أي هيدروجين متصل بأكسجين)._
_4) تذوب الاسترات في الماء بسبب وجود الصفة القطبية ووجود روابط هيدروجينية بينها وبين جزيئات الماء كما في الشكل التالي :_
_



_
_5) تقل ذائبية الاسترات بزيادة الكتلة الجزيئية بسبب زيادة الجزء الهيدروكربوني الغير قطبي _
الخواص الكيميائية للإسترات :
الاسترات لا تحتوي على الصفة الحمضية وبالتالي لا تتأثر كثيراً بالفلزات لعدم احتوائها على هيدروجين متصل بأكسجين (هيدروجين حمضي).
ومن أبرز تفاعلاتها ما يلي :
أ) تميؤ الإستر في الوسط الحمضي كما في القاعدة التالية:




مثال : تميؤ فورمات الإيثيل كما يلي :




ب) تميؤ الإستر في الوسط القاعدي كما في القاعدة التالية :








يستخدم هذا التفاعل في الكشف عن الاستر من خلال تميؤه في وسط قاعدي من خلال الكشف عن الغول بتفاعله مع الصوديوم حيث يتصاعد غاز الهيدروجين وتفاعل كربونات أو بيكربونات الصوديوم مع الحمض العضوي ليحدث فوران ويتصاعد غاز CO2 
مثال : تميؤ خلات الميثيل كما يلي :








استخدامات الاسترات :
1) للاسترات روائح جيدة ومقبولة لذلك تستخدم في الأطعمة والمشروبات لإضفاء نكهات خاصة عليها وتدخل أيضاً في صناعة العطور.
الجدول التالي يوضح أسماء بعض الاسترات وروائح كل منها :




2) تستخدم في صناعة مبلمر الاستر الذي يدخل في صناعة المنتجات البلاستيكية والألياف الصناعية والأقمشة والسفن​


----------



## مهندس المحبة (22 أغسطس 2009)

شكرا على مواضيعك المتألقة ...........


----------



## ابن الجزائر البار (22 أغسطس 2009)

لك شكر الجزيل اخ جاسم على هذه المعلومات القيمة ومواضيعك المتالقة


----------



## محمدجاسم العامري (25 أغسطس 2009)

مهندس المحبة قال:


> شكرا على مواضيعك المتألقة ...........


 


_مشكوره اخي على زيارتك لموضوعي _


----------



## محمدجاسم العامري (25 أغسطس 2009)

مهندس المحبة قال:


> شكرا على مواضيعك المتألقة ...........


 
_مشكور اخي على زيارتك لموضوعي _


----------



## محمدجاسم العامري (25 أغسطس 2009)

ابن الجزائر البار قال:


> لك شكر الجزيل اخ جاسم على هذه المعلومات القيمة ومواضيعك المتالقة


السلام عليكم اسمي محمد جاسم ابوعبد الله واشكرك جدا " على اهتمامك بموضوعي ​


----------



## قطر الندى4 (8 سبتمبر 2009)

شكرا على مواضيعك المتألقة ....


----------



## نعمة الإسلام (8 سبتمبر 2009)

معلومات قيمة ... ونشرها يزيدها قيمة أكثر ... مشكور عليها أخونا فى اللــه.


----------



## محمدجاسم العامري (8 سبتمبر 2009)

قطر الندى4 قال:


> شكرا على مواضيعك المتألقة ....


_على عيني وراسي مروركم وان شاء الله المزيد قادم ودمتم سالمين_​


----------



## محمدجاسم العامري (8 سبتمبر 2009)

نعمة الإسلام قال:


> معلومات قيمة ... ونشرها يزيدها قيمة أكثر ... مشكور عليها أخونا فى اللــه.


 

_على عيني وراسي مروركم وان شاء الله المزيد قادم ودمتم سالمين_​


----------

